# congratulations to Lthomas and dmedd



## 3darcher (Feb 4, 2008)

great job to both of you with a 4th and 2nd place finish in your class at asa gainesville....way to represent..

and very nice to meet you, david.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 4, 2008)

way to go fellers ...

kill that foam ....


----------



## young gunna (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah gotta give to ya Dmedd congrats man. Guess I gotta catch u in b class. GOOD JOB


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 4, 2008)

what no win for the biggest smack talker of all x rings


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2008)

congrats men!


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats Men.

Lt was only 4 points out of first.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 4, 2008)

must be like nascar.....


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 4, 2008)

good shootin' guys!


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you... It was a great weekend..


----------



## puredrenalin (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats man, great shooting!!! I will be at little river on the 10th, come out and shoot!!


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 4, 2008)

quackwacker said:


> Congrats Men.
> 
> Lt was only 4 points out of first.



Yep.. You should have stuck around for good luck.. Soon as you left I dropped a 5 point swing.. Ouch...


----------



## snake bite (Feb 4, 2008)

*congrats`*

Good shootin LT!I enjoyed shootin with you this weekend, chasin them 14's, and eyes and noses.  I can't beleive someone beat you out on the simms with 24 up!!!


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 4, 2008)

snake bite said:


> Good shootin LT!I enjoyed shootin with you this weekend, chasin them 14's, and eyes and noses.  I can't beleive someone beat you out on the simms with 24 up!!!


No doubt.. I heard one of those guys shot that course like 4 times.. 
I am happy with my score and only having to shoot it once..


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 4, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Yep.. You should have stuck around for good luck.. Soon as you left I dropped a 5 point swing.. Ouch...



Musta been that bolonga Samich you ate on the range.


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 4, 2008)

Heck no.. I dropped the nickle when you left go fetch it fer me.. LOL. 

BTW.. Thanks for all that you did.. I really appreciated that.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 4, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Heck no.. I dropped the nickle when you left go fetch it fer me.. LOL.
> 
> BTW.. Thanks for all that you did.. I really appreciated that.



I didnt do nothing.  I was a guest and you did it all.  Man them deer steaks were to die for!


----------



## dmedd (Feb 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words guys. I really enjoyed meeting some of ya'll this weekend. Thanks Butch and Corey. It was good seeing you guys.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Feb 4, 2008)

Great shooting guys, I'd say we put on a good showing for Ga boys!


----------



## fountain (Feb 4, 2008)

which classes you guys in?


----------



## morris (Feb 4, 2008)

way to go David and LT


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 5, 2008)

We both shot Open C.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 5, 2008)

*re*

Thanks Troy


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 5, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> Thank you... It was a great weekend..



Well you must be purdy good with a bow how about a rod and reel?


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Cpngrats......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations "Monkey-Man" & "dmedd"


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 5, 2008)

way to reppresent, great shooting to you both.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 5, 2008)

*re*

Hey Tatt. How's it goin brother? Oh yeah......Thanks


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 5, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Well you must be purdy good with a bow how about a rod and reel?



God help me brother we is gonna do some fishing and have a great day one of these days.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 5, 2008)

congradulations


----------



## exrings (Feb 5, 2008)

congradulations to all good going


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 5, 2008)

Tattoed archer.. I love that avatar.. I am guessing it is 4 generations of your blood right there.. Great pic.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 6, 2008)

Lthomas said:


> God help me brother we is gonna do some fishing and have a great day one of these days.



Im ready my friend.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 7, 2008)

LT making some noise, congrats LT and Dmedd also


----------

